# Torino: Bremer fino al 2024. Ufficiale.



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


Incredibile urbano.
Incredibile.


----------



## Masanijey (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


Gesto davvero incosciente questo di Bremer


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


Avran messo una clausola relativamente bassa, almeno spero. Comunque molto più serio il comportamento di Bremer che quello di Kessié, il brasiliano vuole che anche il Torino ci guadagni qualcosa. Si chiama riconoscenza, attaccamento ad un club.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


e questo ce lo siamo giocati


----------



## Giofa (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


Mossa pericolosa del ragazzo, a meno di essere già in parola per una cessione in prestito con obbligo


----------



## darden (2 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Avran messo una clausola relativamente bassa, almeno spero. Comunque molto più serio il comportamento di Bremer che quello di Kessié, il brasiliano vuole che anche il Torino ci guadagni qualcosa. Si chiama riconoscenza, attaccamento ad un club.



Secondo me hanno accordo Bremer / Cairo per farlo andare via a Giugno anche in prestito con un diritto accettabile per entrambi.. unica motivazione che mi viene in mente per cui Bremer abbia potuto fare rinnovo


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Secondo me hanno accordo Bremer / Cairo per farlo andare via a Giugno anche in prestito con un diritto accettabile per entrambi.. unica motivazione che mi viene in mente per cui Bremer abbia potuto fare rinnovo


Si infatti, credo anche io ci sia un accordo scritto su modalità e prezzo massimo, giusto affinché siano tutelate entrambe le parti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


Hanno in mano un prestito con obbligo, è chiaro.
Potremmo essere noi.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hanno in mano un prestito con obbligo, è chiaro.
> Potremmo essere noi.


Anche perchè non si spiega la trattativa per "regalare" Pellegri


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hanno in mano un prestito con obbligo, è chiaro.
> Potremmo essere noi.


In genere in quel caso si fanno le due operazioni una dopo l'altra, non a sei mesi di distanza.


----------



## earl22 (2 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Anche perchè non si spiega la trattativa per "regalare" Pellegri


mah, alla fine abbiamo interrotto il prestito in anticipo di 6 mesi per un giocatore che non giocava e il toro ha ritrattato con il monaco le nuove condizioni. dubito che cairo ci faccia sconti per questo. 
Basta vedere come si stanno comportando con pobega


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


Incredibile.


----------



## Gamma (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.



Bremer ha firmato la sua condanna, davvero incosciente.

Cairo non lo mollerà se non riceverà ciò che chiederà, fino all'ultimo centesimo.

Assurdo che sia riuscito a rinnovarlo e che Bremer ci sia cascato. Al brasiliano sarebbe bastato studiare un po' di storia calcistica recente(Belotti) per capire quanto sia rischiosa questa mossa.

Comunque gli agenti degli altri giocatori(o gli altri giocatori stessi) sembrano tutti agnellini in confronto delle sanguisughe opportuniste che si occupano dei nostri...


----------



## kipstar (2 Febbraio 2022)

Prestito con obbligo in arrivo?


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


No, non si può, Bremer è un *******.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non è così grave come il prolungamento di Belotti.
Il contratto di Bremer era in scadenza nel 2023,ora l'ha allungato di 1 solo anno.

Vuole semplicemente ricompensare la sua attuale squadra e non scappare per 2 lire.
Al contrario dei nostri..........


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Bremer ha firmato la sua condanna, davvero incosciente.
> 
> Cairo non lo mollerà se non riceverà ciò che chiederà, fino all'ultimo centesimo.
> 
> ...


Avrebbe capito ancora meglio se avesse studiato la storia dei vari Donnarumma e Kessie..


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Alla fine ha prolungato di 1 anno...forse per riconoscenza o forse per un accordo già preso (come detto già da qualcuno) per un prestito con obbligo nel 2023...


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi si può rinnovare ad un giocatore in scadenza?chiedo per un DT...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi si può rinnovare ad un giocatore in scadenza?chiedo per un DT...


si puo rinnovare se il giocatore ha almeno un briciola di etica, se il giocatore è una merdaccia come dollar, il turco cornuto e kessie allora è impossibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


guardacaso i giocatori futuribili solo noi li perdiamo a zero.
per gli altri è sempre "inspiegabile" ma rinnovano.


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si puo rinnovare se il giocatore ha almeno un briciola di etica, se il giocatore è una merdaccia come dollar, il turco cornuto e kessie allora è impossibile


Infatti...vi ricordo che Atangana andò a chiedere un adeguamento già nel 2018 (era arrivato nel 2017)...pensate voi che personaggi sono Kessie e il suo agente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Bremer ha firmato la sua condanna, davvero incosciente.
> 
> Cairo non lo mollerà se non riceverà ciò che chiederà, fino all'ultimo centesimo.
> 
> ...


non piace a nessuno farsi rovinare la carriera da 1 anno e mezzo di panchina. non è che bremer è scemo...


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si puo rinnovare se il giocatore ha almeno un briciola di etica, se il giocatore è una merdaccia come dollar, il turco cornuto e kessie allora è impossibile


E tutti noi ce li abbiamo?e davvero credete all'etica?chissà cosa gli ha dato sottobanco Cairo,o come lo avrà minacciato...


----------



## EmmePi (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.


Evvai di richiesta di 100 milioniiiiiiiii

Bremer non sa l'errore che ha commesso!!!!!!!!!! 
Il nuovo Bellotti incatenato alle pretese assurde del vigile. Se poi non si riconfermerà ad alti livelli (cosa molto probabile) rimarrà a vita a Torino.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Infatti...vi ricordo che Atangana andò a chiedere un adeguamento già nel 2018 (era arrivato nel 2017)...pensate voi che personaggi sono Kessie e il suo agente...


ma gia da prima, se ti vai a leggere l'intervista dello stregone atangana disse tranquillamente che atalanta e roma avevano trovato gia un accordo con kessie mentre lui si era accordato con mirabelli e nel frattempo ausilio dell'inter visto che atangana gli aveva venduto anni prima belfodil lo chiamava per convincerlo a dare bidone a mirabelli e portare kessie all'inter, evidentemente mirabelli avra offerto piu di tutti altrimenti non sarebbbe mai venuto da noi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E tutti noi ce li abbiamo?e davvero credete all'etica?chissà cosa gli ha dato sottobanco Cairo,o come lo avrà minacciato...


cairo non gli ha dato proprio niente visto quanto è avaro, se ha rinnovato solo di un anno è perche lo vendera in prestito con obbligo in estate, e per venderlo con questa modalita gioco forza doveva rinnovare di un altro anno, forse era gia tutto pronto per il mercato di gennaio ma per non fare incacchiare juric lo avranno tenuto fino a fine stagione


----------



## Garrincha (2 Febbraio 2022)

Bremer che rinnova incosciente, pazzo, folle, che errore, che sciocco 

Kessie che non rinnova ingrato, merdaccia, irriconoscente

Vabbè che Kessie si era esposto però


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cairo non gli ha dato proprio niente visto quanto è avaro, se ha rinnovato solo di un anno è perche lo vendera in prestito con obbligo in estate, e per venderlo con questa modalita gioco forza doveva rinnovare di un altro anno, forse era gia tutto pronto per il mercato di gennaio ma per non fare incacchiare juric lo avranno tenuto fino a fine stagione


E ti sbagli. Cairo gli avrà dato 5 milioni in una valigetta perché sa che li recupera con la cessione a giugno. In questo sistema marcio devi essere più bandito di loro altrimenti con la schiena dritta perdi asset a 0, vieni escluso dalle coppe,subisci continuamente torti arbitrali... è immorale? può darsi,fattostà...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E ti sbagli. Cairo gli avrà dato 5 milioni in una valigetta perché sa che li recupera con la cessione a giugno. In questo sistema marcio devi essere più bandito di loro altrimenti con la schiena dritta perdi asset a 0, vieni escluso dalle coppe,subisci continuamente torti arbitrali... è immorale può darsi fattosta...


se vabbe la valigetta, le prove dove stanno? alla fine la soluzione piu semplice è quella piu probabile, ergo il giocatore ha firmato per un anno per la questione prestito + obbligo e secondo me è stato gia venduto all'inter di marotta visto che de vrji va in scadenza nel 2023 e non ha rinnovato ancora, ma per non far incacchiar juric hanno rimandato all'estate


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se vabbe la valigetta, le prove dove stanno?


È per dirti che i modi ci sono per convincerli...allora perché dico da sempre che nel ruolo di Ds serve uno sgamato che sappia "trattare" con procuratori, club e giocatori...Paolo è troppo buono per sporcarsi le mani ed i risultati sono quelli elencati nel post precedente...


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Febbraio 2022)

Bremer e Renato Sanches “fittano” esattamente con il nostro modo di giocare di pioli. 

Sono buonissimi giocatori già in valore assoluto, che nel nostro modo di giocare, fatto al 100% per loro, potrebbero diventare dei mezzi fenomeni.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Febbraio 2022)

Posso credere che Bremer dopo aver visto cosa è successo a Belotti commetta lo stesso errore?A questo punto conoscendo Cairo e la richiesta folle che farà penso che il Milan sìa fuori dalla corsa a questo giocatore.


----------



## Wetter (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sbaglierò ma lo vedo come un gesto di rispetto di un giocatore verso il club che lo ha fatto esplodere. Ripeto magari mi sbaglio e si farà incastrare da Cairo.
Guardando a casa nostra, un gesto del genere lo avrebbe dovuto fare più Dollarumma che Kessie, dato che lo abbiamo cresciuto ed accudito fin dalle giovanili...


----------



## Goro (2 Febbraio 2022)

Essendo il rinnovo di un anno è sicuramente concordato, se Bremer avesse firmato per più anni sarebbe stato diverso


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma lo vedo come un gesto di rispetto di un giocatore verso il club che lo ha fatto esplodere. Ripeto magari mi sbaglio e si farà incastrare da Cairo.
> Guardando a casa nostra, un gesto del genere lo avrebbe dovuto fare più Dollarumma che Kessie, dato che lo abbiamo cresciuto ed accudito fin dalle giovanili...


È interesse anche di Cairo venderlo.

Non penso Cairo sia rimasto contento di non aver intascato un euro da Belotti.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Posso credere che Bremer dopo aver visto cosa è successo a Belotti commetta lo stesso errore?A questo punto conoscendo Cairo e la richiesta folle che farà penso che il Milan sìa fuori dalla corsa a questo giocatore.


Non farà richieste folli però oggi Bremer e di un livello altissimo, il suo è giusto che lo valga.

È poi anche Cairo ha interesse a ricavare e non a perdere..


----------



## diavolo (2 Febbraio 2022)

Prendiamo il DS del Torino che a quanto pare sa rinnovare i contratti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Persino il Torino ha capito come si fa per non farli andare via a zero


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Gesto davvero incosciente questo di Bremer



Accordo pre cessione, niente di più, niente di meno. La durata sta li a dimostrarlo.


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2022)

la spiegazione è tutta nello stipendio, basta andare a leggere gli stipendi del Torino

*Bremer attualmente è il diciannovesimo giocatore granata con 500.000

con il rinnovo prenderà 1.8 milioni netti più bonus che lo portano ad essere il secondo dopo Belotti*


questo rappresenta più il suo valore, non c'è bisogno di dar soldi sottobanco quando aumenti quattro volte lo stipendio

semmai bisogna riflettere sul fatto che Bremer al Milan avrebbe già ricevuto una serie di rinnovi ripetuti, cosa che al Torino non esiste, infatti da noi è pratica piuttosto comune per i giovani divenuti titolari e forti


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente di aver rinnovato il contratto di Bremer fino al prossimo 2024. Come già riferito, però, il difensore a fine stagione verrà ceduto. Piace a Inter (in pole) e Milan.



Probabilmente ci sono più fattori che differenziano le questioni Kessie-Milan e Bremer-Torino; Bremer sarà persona migliore di Kessie e non avrà un procuratore squalo alla Raiola, Cairo avrà usato un pò anche il bastone oltre alla carota trovando un accordo, favorito anche dal tipo di persona che aveva di fronte. Comunque sia se Tornoesistemotutto è riuscito a prenderci così bene per il collo è anche perché la società glielo ha permesso e non dall'estate scorsa ma da prima, ormai le "strette di mano" non contano nulla e penso che la nostra proprietà (non proprio degli angioletti) lo sappia bene, ma se a loro va bene così......pace


----------

